# Yeast in Newcastle?



## macca377 (1/4/18)

I'm new to Newcastle (NSW). I'm trying to find a local source of liquid yeast - WLP002 - in particular. Can anyone tell me where I can get it?


----------



## fungrel (4/4/18)

@Brewman_ is located just outside of Newcastle and sells Wyeast.

I suspect that if you want White Labs instead of Wyeast you'll have to look at getting it posted from Sydney at the closest.


----------



## MHB (4/4/18)

Personally I prefer Wyeast (mostly to do with shelf life) a large number of the two makers (White labs/Wyeast) range are the same yeast).
Not surprising really as they both sell in the same market and the top 5 sellers from each probably account for 80% of the sales (1056 is still the biggest seller by a mile).
WLP002 is purportedly Fullers yeast so the W1968 would be a good start, but have a look at the Wyeast website for other options.
Brewman is getting a delivery about once a month now, so he keeps a good range and its pretty fresh.
Mark


----------



## shacked (4/4/18)

I also recommend Brewman. This chart might also help on the Whitelabs vs. Wyeast strains: http://www.mrmalty.com/yeast.htm#WLP_vs_Wyeast


----------



## FatDrew (5/4/18)

Another vote for brewman. Excellent service


----------

